# van insurance



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

Just tried to get online quotes for both aviva and direct line. I dont no why I waste my time, neither have a job description anywhere near valeting, in fact neither have ANY motor trade description at all. Why? do they not want the business?. Unbelievable in this day and age. They have obviously paid Tommy Walsh a lot of dough to stand in front of a transit, to appeal to traders in the advert, but the drop down list is full of old fashioned job titles, looks like it was written by a work experience kid.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

List of exclusions probably mentions anyone connected to the motor trade? 

S


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

As above, a lot of van insurers don't like any connection with the Motor Trade, so they will not quote. 

We can cover vans used for valeting under a commercial vehicle (van) policy or, depending on your age/the type of vehicles you are generally involved with, sometimes it works actually out cheaper to arrange a motor trade policy.


----------

